# Rock-a-Hoola Waterpark



## daarksun

Many of you may not remember this waterpark. Here are some images from my visit to this place with some info on the abandoned park area. 

*Lake Dolores Waterpark* (also known as *Lake Dolores*, *Rock-A-Hoola Waterpark*, or *Discovery Waterpark*), is a defunct waterpark on a 273 acres (110 ha) recreational area named Lake Dolores in Newberry Springs, California. 

Even though George Millay is credited with creating the world's first water park in 1977, Lake Dolores was considered a water park when it added slides and other water elements in the 1950s.[_citation needed_]

If you are interested her is a link to the wikipedia website where you can read more about the park. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Dolores_Waterpark

Here is an advertisement commercial for the water park when it was just opening. 




 









































stitched images...


----------



## abraxas

I remember taking my granddaughter there after it first opened (I got us in for free for telling them I was writing an article). We had some fun, but the most prominant memory is floating under the water falls at the bridges--The water felt thick and was as warm as spit.  Further back, I remember Lake Dolores when it was a combination of cheap tin slides, a trapeze and radical-ass cable trolleys. Every 'ride' was an adventure in near-death experience. Of course, we were physically dysfunctional and mentally impaired because we were drunk as hell.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frequency

stitched images are very good 

Regards


----------



## daarksun

.  Thanks for the comments.


----------

